# Extra cyclogest??



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if it's ok/safe to take extra cyclogest pessaries in the 2ww? I'm sure I've read on FF that ladies have taken extra.

I'm just a little worried that I'm having ET 3 days before AF is due. I know the drugs are now controlling my cycle, but on my 3 fresh cycles AF has arrived bang on time, I never make it until OTD.

I may ask my clinic but have a feeling they'll say no as they say no to most other things I've suggested.

Thanks if anyone can help.

Miki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning Miki   

I really wouldn't advise upping your cyclogest dosage without speaking to your clinic first.  I know some members do, but usually at the instruction of their consultant?  Last year when we got BFP and I started spotting I was instructed to up my cyclogest to 3 pessaries per day to increase progesterone, but that was because of the spotting I think.  

Why don't you talk to them again and explain your worries about AF and what has happened in the past?  They may give you something extra such as gestone injections?

Good luck hun and I hope you get your dreams xx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for that MissTC. I think I kind of knew I shouldn't go upping the dose without asking them really. Gestone injections was one of the things I've asked about and was told no...so we'll see   

Thanks hun xx


----------

